# Elmax from Scott



## robert flynt (Feb 27, 2017)

Scott sent me some Elmax steel to try and wanted me to post pictures. Since I was starting on 17 knives for men in an elite branch of the Navy I went ahead and started the Elmax blades too.
First I profiled the blades. 2nd Drilled holes needed. 3rd Surface ground the blades to remove scale and get down to good steel. 4th Squared tang with the blade. 5th. Scribed the edge and did the lead end grind to prevent shearing grit off new belt. 6th. Made first grind with 60 grit belt. 7th. Made second grind with 180 grit belt. 8th Foil wrapped blades for heat treatment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8 | Useful 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 28, 2017)

I could have done all of that in just 1 step. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 28, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I could have done all of that in just 1 step. Lol.


Show me!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 28, 2017)

robert flynt said:


> Show me!!!


Can't. Too busy trying to figure out why my gator belts won't run straight. Lol. But we are probably going to be down there in two weekends and I'll drop buy and teach you a thing or three

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 28, 2017)

Robert - those look fantastic. I can't wait to see what you think after you get the final edge on it. just put an edge on a chefs knife made from Elmax and am reminded of why I fell in love with it. Thanks for the pics. Keep us updated please


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## DKMD (Feb 28, 2017)

Very cool, Robert!

I'm not sure if it got thrown away in the packing material, but I believe Scott included a little note with that steel indicating his wishes for a finished knife to be sent to his favorite WB admin from Oklahoma...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 28, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Very cool, Robert!
> 
> I'm not sure if it got thrown away in the packing material, but I believe Scott included a little note with that steel indicating his wishes for a finished knife to be sent to his favorite WB admin from Oklahoma...


C.O. Mauissouri

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 2, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Very cool, Robert!
> 
> I'm not sure if it got thrown away in the packing material, but I believe Scott included a little note with that steel indicating his wishes for a finished knife to be sent to his favorite WB admin from Oklahoma...


Gosh it must have fell out of the box when Scott packed it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

